# I've been featured in a blog!



## pepperi27 (Mar 17, 2009)

I received a convo from the editor of fave craft blog featuring my texas bluebonnet soap! It's a feature about everything texas.

http://www.favecraftsblog.com/etsy-pick ... ith-texas/
If you'd like to take a look!


----------



## Deda (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome!  You totally deserve it!  I love your 'stuff'  

Isn't this like the 3rd Blog you have been featured in recently?


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow you know what I think so? How awful of me LOL my brain is thinking about making some more soaps right now LOL. Thanks deda


----------



## Lindy (Mar 17, 2009)

That is so awesome Pepper!  Congrats.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks lindy!


----------



## topcat (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats Pepperi - how awesome for you!  Love that Bluebonnet soap too!

Tanya


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks topcat! I didn't think anyone would actually like that soap but.... LOL


----------



## Lindy (Mar 19, 2009)

Really??????  I think it's gorgeous - how could anyone not fall in love with it!  you under-rate your skills lady!


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 19, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Thanks topcat! I didn't think anyone would actually like that soap but.... LOL




????????????????????????



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> Really??????  I think it's gorgeous - how could anyone not fall in love with it!  you under-rate your skills lady!



I totaly agree. I realy like the color! I wonder what sent is (I know it says but cant imagine that sent). Is there a sent that might give me an idea?


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 19, 2009)

I haven't seen anyone selling this scent which is why I thought no one might buy them. People often purchase familiar scents and are somewhat hesitant to buy a scent they don't know or never heard of. If you made soap scented with bbw fragrance pretty much everyone knows what the scent is like. This is the description bittercreek gives: it is indeed very floral! 

Our beloved state flower!  Bluebonnets are beautiful blue flowers that grow wild in the fields of Texas.  This delicate, fresh floral is the epitome of Spring!


----------



## kwahlne (Mar 19, 2009)

Pepperi, you rock!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Kristen!!

Here is the blog I wrote for fave crafts blog

http://www.favecraftsblog.com/guest-blog-soap-making/


----------



## Lane (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!!  ♥♥♥


----------



## kwahlne (Apr 16, 2009)

Lane!!!!  You're back!!!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys and yes finally your back!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Apr 20, 2009)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen anyone selling this scent which is why I thought no one might buy them. People often purchase familiar scents and are somewhat hesitant to buy a scent they don't know or never heard of. If you made soap scented with bbw fragrance pretty much everyone knows what the scent is like. This is the description bittercreek gives: it is indeed very floral!
> 
> Our beloved state flower!  Bluebonnets are beautiful blue flowers that grow wild in the fields of Texas.  This delicate, fresh floral is the epitome of Spring!




Bluebonnet is one of my bestsellers, especially when the buyer is Texan too! 
It reminds me of honeysuckle, jasmine, and lilies.. all mixed together maybe.. ?? Hard to describe bluebonnets to "foreigners" LOL

My first batch of CP soap *ever* was Bluebonnet!


----------

